# Wiggo's Giotto



## Glenn

I'm sure we have a few cycling fans on the forum

Have you seen Wiggo's custom Giotto?

  

click for more images


----------



## coffeechap

Perhaps you could pop round and give him some training!


----------



## Glenn

I'm sure that wouldn't be a problem.

Many of his Olympic teammates and cycling team members own a Rocket of some description. Notably Sir Chris Hoy is a fan and his twitter stream regularly features photos of the machine or beans (Has Bean if I recall)


----------



## SGX

That's awesome....

Rocket Giotto complete with Quadrophenia design!


----------

